

Ask HN: What's your coding setup like? - nrinaudo

I&#x27;m trying to improve my coding setup - both in terms of productivity and comfort.<p>What I currently have is a high-end macbook, which I use both in the office and at home, and very occasionally in bars or eateries. This has worked for me for years, but I&#x27;m starting to notice wrist pains and eye strain that weren&#x27;t there before.<p>I&#x27;ve read conflicting accounts of using exotic external keyboards (such as typematrix or das keyboard), large external displays, curved or not, with high contrast or high dpi or both... no one quite seems to agree what the best (affordable) setup is.<p>What setup do you use, what have you tried and discarded, and why?
======
chroma
For ideas about what to use, I recommend perusing
[http://usesthis.com/](http://usesthis.com/). Most setups are pretty standard,
typically a MacBook or similar connected to a large external monitor. Some are
unusual (like Richard Stallman[1]) or obvious jokes (John McAfee[2]).

Really though, most people don't need anything special to work comfortably.
Standard keyboards and screens should be fine. Correct adjustment of chair,
screen, and keyboard certainly help, but the important thing is to take breaks
regularly. And _stop typing_ if you feel pain. RSI can take years to treat.
Some injuries can even be permanent.

1\.
[http://richard.stallman.usesthis.com/](http://richard.stallman.usesthis.com/)

2\. [http://john.mcafee.usesthis.com/](http://john.mcafee.usesthis.com/)

------
coderony
I have a 24 inch 2560x1440 monitor attached to my laptop.

A dark gray Happy Hacker Keyboard 2.

I am running Debian with the i3 tiling window manager.

I use PHPstorm and VIM and have those open all the time on different
workspaces.

I can easily open firefox next to the developer tools next to 2 small shells.

Or php storm with two shells at the bottom and one at the side.

